# The Santa Fe Pacific



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello all,
This is the FIRST of many posts which I will make on my new layout. I just received it and will be starting work on it! Since I don't have the ability to build one any more I had one started by a custom builder and I will now finish it up. The builder used a type of construction that makes it easy to move around. It's light but sturdy and works fine for N scale.The framework is made from 3/16 inch foam core board. It sets on 2 folding tables. I will now be reworking some of the hill sides and adding more track and of course all the structures and scenery details. The layout measures 3 1/2 feet by 10 feet long. Here are a couple of the first photos,
Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you going to leave it three piece?
Or are you going to keep it permanently in place there?

I see you been stocking up with rolling stock and locomotives, like a squirrel does with nuts. :thumbsup:

Are you going to be trying to make some trees for it?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Are you going to leave it three piece?
> Or are you going to keep it permanently in place there?
> 
> I see you been stocking up with rolling stock and locomotives, like a squirrel does with nuts. :thumbsup:
> ...


Hi big ed, I am in the process right now of adding bracing and doublers to join all the modules together. YEAH!!! I spent some time buying a bunch of loco's and freight cars before I ever got the layout!!! New throttles packs are in the mail also. I used the blooming twigs from the Nandina plant for all my trees on my last layout and right now I have one plant with 2 blooming branches on it so I'll probably be buying some of those tree kits that Mike Fifer talked about on the forum, Building smashed trees. Don't remember the name of the supplier!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice start, David. Looking forward to some more pictures.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

With your magic touch that is going to be a very nice layout indeed. :smilie_daumenpos:

Will be following this thread with interest. 

Magic


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great start, David ... and especially fun to see some of your trestle bridges highlighted!

Enjoy the ride!

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Fire21 said:


> Nice start, David. Looking forward to some more pictures.





Magic said:


> With your magic touch that is going to be a very nice layout indeed. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Will be following this thread with interest.
> 
> Magic





tjcruiser said:


> Great start, David ... and especially fun to see some of your trestle bridges highlighted!
> 
> Enjoy the ride!
> 
> TJ


Thanks, guys!!!
I've got the layout together now and added doublers and bracing where each module joins and can now lift the whole layout in one piece on the back side if I want to get under it for any reason. plugged in the turntable and it runs!! maybe tomorrow I'll have some throttle packs and can run a train over the layout. TJ, the last 4 bridges of my bridge building side hobby I had included in thislayout!! Here's a couple more photos
Cheers, Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

David,

Consider some small cable ties to clean up the wiring underneath. That scotch tape won't last the test of time. Also, you can coil wire around a dowel (and remove the dowel thereafter) to make a neat-n-tidy "spring" of excess wire ... tucked away nicely, but there if you ever need to access the extra length.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> David,
> 
> Consider some small cable ties to clean up the wiring underneath. That scotch tape won't last the test of time. Also, you can coil wire around a dowel (and remove the dowel thereafter) to make a neat-n-tidy "spring" of excess wire ... tucked away nicely, but there if you ever need to access the extra length.
> 
> ...


Hi TJ,
Thanks for the info. Didn't pay that much attention to the wiring, Got a dead spot that I have to fix and there is a grade underneath that is about 5% I think so I am going to work on getting that a little less. maybe 2% or less. And want to rework some of the hillsides to get more area for industries. There is a lot of track I will be adding and will be looking at the wiring more then.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> David,
> 
> Consider some small cable ties to clean up the wiring underneath. That scotch tape won't last the test of time. Also, you can coil wire around a dowel (and remove the dowel thereafter) to make a neat-n-tidy "spring" of excess wire ... tucked away nicely, but there if you ever need to access the extra length.
> 
> ...


Hi TJ, Thanks for the info!!:thumbsup: Didn't look that much at the wiring because there is a dead spot I need to fix and a grade that is about 5% I want to change to about 2% so I'll be working on that. I'll be adding a lot more track and I will look at the wiring then.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> David,
> 
> Consider some small cable ties to clean up the wiring underneath. That scotch tape won't last the test of time. Also, you can coil wire around a dowel (and remove the dowel thereafter) to make a neat-n-tidy "spring" of excess wire ... tucked away nicely, but there if you ever need to access the extra length.
> 
> ...


Hi TJ,
Thanks for the info. Didn't pay that much attention to the wiring, Got a dead spot that I have to fix and there is a grade underneath that is about 5% I think so I am going to work on getting that a little less. maybe 2% or less. And want to rework some of the hillsides to get more area for industries. There is a lot of track I will be adding and will be looking at the wiring more then.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dave what are you planning on doing to all of this? (the red arrows?)


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> View attachment 39988
> 
> 
> 
> Dave what are you planning on doing to all of this? (the red arrows?)


Hi Ed, Really don't know right now!! Maybe nothing, and then again maybe something way later on?? The photo is of the yard area and engine facilities that I will add.

Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A few ideals for you.


How about some kind of river emptying into a lake and add some waterfalls?

The rest looks like you could work in some rock molds on the sides or make your own?
They sell rock molds just get a few different shapes and mold a bunch.

You could also do sort of what you did to your yellow chicken trays and make some rock retaining walls? The foam will carve some, a dremal with the right bit will do it. But I don't know about your shaky hands doing that.

You could also print out some kind of retaining wall pictures and paste them on.
Just a few thoughts for you.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> View attachment 39989
> 
> 
> A few ideals for you.
> ...


Hi big ed,
A lot of that stuff sounds good, except the river emptying into a lake and a water falls. I've already got a small lake/pond!!:smilie_auslachen: and I don't need more, plus it would require another bridge!!:laugh: BESIDES!!:smilie_daumenneg: right where you drew that in blue is where my coal mine will be going. That's why you see my tools laying there. I have already cut out some stuff on the right and hill on the left is next because I need more room. Anyway that's all down the road a bit! Got to get my track working well first and change a grade on a hidden track.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

The latest on the Santa Fe Pacfic!!!hwell: :smilie_daumenneg: My idea of a all steam 1940's railroad just hit a snag. I had been working on a steep grade on the layout that had to be around 5% to 6% and was able to get it down to about 2 1/2%. I ran my first train on the layout. It was 9 cars and a caboose using a new Bachmann 2-10-2!!:smilie_daumenneg: The engine couldn't clime the grade. It will only be good for flat running!!! I then tried double heading the train with an Bachmann 2-6-0 and 4-6-0 and they couldn't make the grade either.
Lastly I used an Atlas FA diesel engine which I was planing to sell because my layout was supposed to be all steam. It went up that grade with no trouble at all and it would probably make it with twice as many cars!!!:thumbsup: So now my layout time period just advanced about 10 years or more. I'll have to buy another diesel or two!!! The pulling power of these new Bachmann steam engines is the pits!!!:smilie_daumenneg:
DISAPPOINTED, Dave


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've never had any strong feelings towards Bachman equipment. To me, it seems to be lower-end cheap. JMHO.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Thats interesting. I have a couple OLD Bachmanns, sometime in the 90s. They both weigh as much as some of my HO engines. They could pull 100 cars no problem.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

Is that a Spectrum 2-10-2? I have one that does a 4% grade with no problems.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Fire21 said:


> I've never had any strong feelings towards Bachman equipment. To me, it seems to be lower-end cheap. JMHO.





Shadowplayer said:


> Thats interesting. I have a couple OLD Bachmanns, sometime in the 90s. They both weigh as much as some of my HO engines. They could pull 100 cars no problem.





93firebird said:


> Is that a Spectrum 2-10-2? I have one that does a 4% grade with no problems.


Hi and thanks guys!! Yes, 93firebird that is a DCC spectrum 2-10-2! They are all highly detailed engines and look great, but their very light and pulling power sucks!!!hwell: They probably need traction wheels on them which they don't have. All my old steam locos (from the 1970's) were all good pulling engines, but I sold off all my old stuff in 2008.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

But Dave

FIVE PERCENT. That's nearing the need for Otis to come in with
an escalator.

Don


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

DonR said:


> But Dave
> 
> FIVE PERCENT. That's nearing the need for Otis to come in with
> an escalator.
> ...


Hi Don, Your right!!!! I designed the track plan for a gradual rise from 0 up to the max track height of 4 inches, but the guy who built it for me liked flat areas where the track was exposed and put all the rise in the hidden areas. Consequently the the rise was too much so I changed the one I could as much as possible. When I first ran engines by themselves none of the engines would climb the grade.:smilie_daumenneg:
Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello gang!!:smilie_daumenpos:
Working on hillsides!!Here's the latest update of the Santa Fe Pacific.
Pictures show a from and to condition.
Before








Next
























Another area


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Scenery on hold for the time being!! Going to get all the track laid and make the layout operating!!:thumbsup: Cheers, Dave
















TIME TO TEST THE TRACK!!

















SPOTTING CARS.
















http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?
attachmentid=40603&stc=1&d=1423516555
DONE


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks nice. Did everything stay on the track during movements?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Fire21 said:


> Looks nice. Did everything stay on the track during movements?


Yeah!!! No problems with the track work!!:thumbsup: Main problem is some cars not uncoupling as they should so have to work those out. Some of the cars have metal wheels and when just one goes over the magnet it automatically centers itself over it and wont uncouple.
With metal wheels the car is pulled to the middle of the magnet so neither coupler is over it. Some of the coupler arms need adjusting also, but by and large most are working good so far.
Have to check out one car at a time and adjust them if needed.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I love it when I back a train over an uncoupling track
and they actually UNCOUPLE. I agree, coupler
alignment and free action are a must, but even
so, I am more and more coming in with the
HOG (Hand of God) wand to open the couplers.
It seems the magnets are never where you want
to uncouple the car.

I urge you to make a wand, or you can buy them,
and get the hang of it, you'll be needing it
if you do any amount of switching.

Don


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

DonR said:


> I love it when I back a train over an uncoupling track
> and they actually UNCOUPLE. I agree, coupler
> alignment and free action are a must, but even
> so, I am more and more coming in with the
> ...


Hi Don, Yeah I had to uncouple the engine from that string of cars by hand and then run around them. Have you got any info on a wand that you can buy for uncoupling?:dunno:
I have tried a tooth pick but not really happy with it. Maybe just don't know how to use it??
What does yours look like??:stroke:
Cheers, Dave


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The 'wand', as I call it, is nothing more than
a 1/4" or smaller dowel of either wood or
plastic about 6 to 8 inches long. You grind 
one end of it down to a flat small enough to
fit where the coupler knuckles lock together.

You stick it in, give it a slight twist, and maybe 
some more and the couplers will open, 
most of the time.

It does take practice but it will definitely come
in handy. Some guys use it exclusively, don't
even bother with the magnets.

Scroll down to the bottom of this site and you
can buy a Kadee 'wand'.

http://www.xxl-sale.com/search/?q=K...26B3qhtV3MeEkcFCGns5edHFekHhXqBBzXRoCzGfw_wcB

Kadee also makes a hand held magnetic device for
uncoupling but I didn't see it on line. Know it's
there somewhere.

Don


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

This works pretty good for me, Rix Uncoupling tool.
Can use this in a full yard where you can't see the coupler too good.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Rix-Products-HO-0014-Uncoupling-Tool-p/rix-628-0014.htm

Magic


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

DonR said:


> The 'wand', as I call it, is nothing more than
> a 1/4" or smaller dowel of either wood or
> plastic about 6 to 8 inches long. You grind
> one end of it down to a flat small enough to
> ...





Magic said:


> This works pretty good for me, Rix Uncoupling tool.
> Can use this in a full yard where you can't see the coupler too good.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Rix-Products-HO-0014-Uncoupling-Tool-p/rix-628-0014.htm
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions guys:appl: I'll have to try and make myself something to use for the areas I won't have magnets.
Dave


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Laying more track!!!! Getting close to finishing the track.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good Dave.
Are you going to put an engine house by the turntable?
Whats your plans for over by the turntable?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Looking good Dave.
> Are you going to put an engine house by the turntable?
> Whats your plans for over by the turntable?


Hi big ed,
Yeah I have a 2 stall engine house on order. Don't really have room for a roundhouse so most engines will set outside. Just finished the last track to the turntable today.
Everything seems to be operating correctly!! Finally figured out how to operate the Kato turntable. Here's the latest photo of the yard area.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave

Back to using the HOG uncoupling wand.

Once uncoupled, you can then use it to push
the coupler on one car aside so that when
backed against the car to be spotted it
won't recouple. You can then push that car to
any track you want and it will stay there.

You can often sit in one place use the wand and spot cars in
various tracks on your layout so long as they
are being pushed.

Don


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't have a video camera so I did the next best thing, I attached a Photo sequence of a freight train traveling through the Santa Fe Pacific. Hope you all enjoy the ride!!
Dave


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Very nice. I especially like your trestles, bridges, and tunnel portals in pics 9 and 10.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's the latest addition to the Santa Fe Pacific engine roster.
Dave


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

David-Stockwell said:


> Here's the latest addition to the Santa Fe Pacific engine roster.
> Dave


That one on the left aint Santa Fe!


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Shadowplayer said:


> That one on the left aint Santa Fe!


Hi Shadowplayer:smilie_daumenpos: Your sure right about that!! The Santa Fe Pacific is a poor short line and leases all it's equipment from where ever it can get it!!!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dave, I think I asked this before I don't know if you answered.

See all the purple in your pictures?
What causes this?
Do you see it?

Must be a camera setting that your using?:dunno:

It sure screws up your pictures, funny because some of your pictures the colors look fine?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Dave, I think I asked this before I don't know if you answered.
> 
> See all the purple in your pictures?
> What causes this?
> ...


hi biged,:smilie_daumenpos: Yep, Not positive but I think you have mentioned that before.
I have looked at my pictures, but your going to have to show me this "PURPLE" that your referring to. I don't have any settings on my camera that I'm aware of. After I take my pictures I have an application on my mac called PREVIEW that I run all my pictures through.
I can edit the size, and several other different functions as shown in the attachment here, as best I can to the actual color. Sometimes when I take the picture I don't get a very good reproduction of what it actually looks like because of the lighting.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

If the lighting really bright or dark in that room? If it is too bright, keep your exposure and brightness down. 

Although I think its the sepia that does it to the pictures. Try putting that back in the middle and seeing what the result is.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I did show you Dave?

See the picture I posted? 
I drew yellow arrows to all the purplish spots.

You don't see what I am trying to show?

Like I said not all your pictures do this.

Maybe it is your Postwar camera?


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Shadowplayer said:


> If the lighting really bright or dark in that room? If it is too bright, keep your exposure and brightness down.
> 
> Although I think its the sepia that does it to the pictures. Try putting that back in the middle and seeing what the result is.


The layout is in my bedroom so there's not a lot of bright lights.



big ed said:


> I did show you Dave?
> 
> See the picture I posted?
> I drew yellow arrows to all the purplish spots.
> ...


hii Ed, Sorry, but I didn't even see the arrows the first time. Anyway that was a bad picture to start with and I couldn't improve on it very much. The arrows pointing to the hopper cars looks more of a dark red to me, so I guess are eye sight varies a little. The other area is the wall in my bedroom and it is a wood paneling (maple I suppose). I can't hardly make out its color. Cheers, Dave


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

It looks as though the image was taken at a very low resolution or color depth. Or whatever you use to decrease file size for uploading is limiting the color. If your original image looks fine, then bring it into MS Picture Manager (MS Office) and resize to "Web" size.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

After a couple of months of lazing about I did a little more on the layouthwell:
Did some ballast work and added some shrubs. Got to make some trees next!
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good Dave.:smilie_daumenpos:

Soon you were going to be in my, Where Are They thread. 
I was getting worried, you have not said anything for a while. :smokin:


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

big ed said:


> Looking good Dave.:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Soon you were going to be in my, Where Are They thread.
> I was getting worried, you have not said anything for a while. :smokin:


Hi big ed, THANKS MUCH!!:smilie_daumenpos:
I had been very lazy for a while and side tracked with personal problems, so the railroad set!
Internet was on the blink also. Didn't know you had a thread called...WHERE ARE THEY.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here David,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4460

I was thinking about you the other day, you have not posted in a while.
Glad all is well. :smokin:


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Added another kit to my layout.

























Here it is placed on the layout!! And some more pic's
Dave


----------

